# Fursona backstories!



## Asassinator (Apr 29, 2018)

If your fursona is more than just a blank character whom you use on the forums, then they must some backstory behind them. If you have any, please post them here!


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

You have two likes without any actual comments? That already says enough about you.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 29, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> You have two likes without any actual comments? That already says enough about you.


I think it says more about the people who liked it. js


Basically Edelweiss's life boils down to this:  comes from a cursed line of necromancers, and shunned by society until she made exactly 1 friend. they got super close but then he died from illness. she went a little crazy and raised him from the dead, but also decided to go to med school to keep others from dying from same illness. her life is weird. she goes to med school, lives in the local murder house (rent is uber cheap there) and is trying not to alienate the only other friend she's managed to make.


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> I think it says more about the people who liked it. js
> 
> 
> Basically Edelweiss's life boils down to this:  comes from a cursed line of necromancers, and shunned by society until she made exactly 1 friend. they got super close but then he died from illness. she went a little crazy and raised him from the dead, but also decided to go to med school to keep others from dying from same illness. her life is weird. she goes to med school, lives in the local murder house (rent is uber cheap there) and is trying not to alienate the only other friend she's managed to make.


What's with the font? I'm a little unsettled.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 29, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> You have two likes without any actual comments? That already says enough about you.


Go away, moron. You don't deserve to appear on MY thread


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 29, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Go away, moron. You don't deserve to appear on MY thread


You don't deserve to appear on MY tablet screen!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 29, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> You don't deserve to appear on MY tablet screen!


Then begone, thot


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 29, 2018)

im a former marine who was injured in battle. now im a cyborg biker man


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 29, 2018)

my backstory has developed thanks to the don volpe rp


----------



## Astus (Apr 29, 2018)

Alright... time to have fun explaining this for like the millionth time ;p

so my sona was originally part of a story I called _A Fox Tail_. When I was like 14 I created the story as a way to demonstrate how in society people tend to value intelligence and push people towards that end. I used the concept of Kitsune with some modifications to get my point across. In the world, as kitsune gained more knowledge and wisdom, they gained extra tails, and their society valued those with more tails. It followed the path of a young fox named Lucifer who lived with his brother Astus and his two nameless parents. Lucifer only had one tail, and was constantly watching as his peers gained more tails, unaware of what was really happening around him. Astus on the other hand constantly gained more tails as he pushed himself to learn, eventually coming to the conclusion through his research and as an ignorant child, that natural selection was the way to go, and in order to make future generations stronger, the weak must be taken out. So he essentially goes off and first kills his mother, who gave birth to Lucifer the fox with only one tail; which caused his father to commit suicide in despair. He then went after his brother Lucifer who ran off. Lucifer meets a ten tailed fox who tells him the reality behind everything, the despair others cause for eachother, and how everyone is pretty much doomed to die a miserable lonely death (basically an essence of nihilism through experienced based knowledge of science). In his despair about the future and understanding for the meaningless of existence, Lucifer gains his second tail... which also pointed towards innocence being something you’d want to preserve. 

As you can tell that story is pretty dark, and actually looking up material related to that is how I found the furry fandom... you know, anthro animal people... anyways I needed someone to make into my sona... I liked foxes... and I really liked the character design for Astus, so I made him into my sona. In doing so I had to change the story up a bit, and later elaborated the story to focus more around Astus’s father Xavier with Astus as a more minor character until a later portion where it focuses on his upbringing by a rich Russian woman who is the daughter of a mob boss. The world the story is based in is relatively complex and I’m still working on it... but in the end really Astus will take his fathers mantle as protector of a treaty after he suffers a fatal wound to stop a powerful enemy... or at least that’s what I have planned... but I don’t want Xavier to die because he’s a cool character too >.> I’m working on that part... But yeah that’s my sonas whole real life origins and part of his made up origins ;p


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 29, 2018)

My character, Nexus was a cyberneticly engineered android for a large industrial military corporation. They created a line of advanced cyber soldiers called Crusaders, designed specifically for dangerous military operations with minimal casualties and maximum results. Nexus was designed from head to feet with advanced weaponry and gear along with the enhanced speed and strength, allowing him to go toe to toe with any man, beast, or machine. He was also given complete free will and self awareness. After the war ended, all Crusader soldiers were scheduled to be decommissioned and abandoned. Nexus did not like the idea of being left alone to rot away in time, so he gathered the other Crusader soldiers and held a violent rebellion against the neglect and abuse of all AI.
Once he finished his vengeance and liberation, he spent the next several years traveling  from city to city, exploring new places and helping form communities with other androids in an attempt to integrate into society with a useful purpose. Nexus now spends his current years using his military skills and intellect as a body guard, bounty hunter, and technician. He also learns to value all organic life, while occasionally struggling to repress the deeply wired commands that tell him to constantly engage in fighting.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 29, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> What's with the font? I'm a little unsettled.


Good. I like unsettled. ^.^
Basically, I've had to use Times New Roman font so much in my life, I figured I would use it here too. And blue is a pretty color. 
Just be glad that I stopped center aligning everything.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 30, 2018)

main OC: rich boi likes to make wine and drink wine. give him a few years and he might actually bathe in wine.
sona: red panda likes money and men.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Apr 30, 2018)

I guess it will be a wall of text and will clog the thread, so I'll put the Bio Form provided by Arrow Tibs in the spoiler below.

A few things to know before reading it:
1. English isn't my native language so I'm sorry if the wording seems off;
2. I may or may not have recently watched the series Banshee and have based my sona's story on 2 of the characters in it.
3. It is work of fiction and not based on me.
4. If you have any more questions, feel free to ask.



Spoiler



Name: Rimna
Age: 24
Sex: Male
Species: Monkey
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 155~ lbs
---
Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Grey but lighter grey on his torso and inner thighs and inner arms. 
- Markings: Has a scar running down his right-side of the face, all the way from the forehead, through the right eye, down to the base of the cheek. Tail has a white end.
- Eye color: Green
Behavior and Personality: Laid-back, relaxed, quiet, reserved, almost never speaks unless spoken to, will do anything to stay out of trouble and avoid a fight.
---
Skills: 
-Deceptively tough. Naturally high agility and dexterity. High endurance.
-Due to his history, he has been taught hand-to-hand combat, using guns and knives, infiltration and thieving skills.
-He has recently picked up hacking but isn't too good at it.
Weaknesses: Bad team player. Distant, keeps to himself. Is very often too passive/engufled by apathy.
---
Likes: When things are quiet. When he's on his own. Sleeping/daydreaming. Jogging, climbing, hiking and exploring. Loves the warm weather, loves swimming.
Dislikes: Crowded places, loud places and noise. Hates cold weather. Doesn't like it when others try to change him or get close to him.
History:
Rimna was left at a door of an orphanage in northern Canada, during a cold winter's night. At the age of 6 he was kidnapped and forced to work for a contraband and drug trafficking organization, operating at north-western Hudson bay. At the age of 16 he witnessed a meeting between high-ranking members of the criminal group, but he was caught and received the beating of his life, as well as getting the scar on his face. The primate was left for dead in a pile of rubbish in a warehouse, but fortunately for him, the entire place was raided by special forces. Almost everyone else was gunned down, apart from the rest of the slaves. Some of the bosses escaped. 
The monkey was discovered in the aftermath and was taken to a hospital to recover so he can be interrogated. He told the investigators everything he knew. Realizing they had come across someone with virtually no identity, they offered him a deal - either join them and help take down the rest of the criminal group, or spend the remainder of his days in prison. His reward would be a new identity and a chance for a new life. He agreed, and spent the next 6 years training and going on missions with the special forces. At the age of 22 he helped to bring down one of the biggest traficking organizations in the northern hemisphere. And as promised, he was given his new identity and was let go. 
For the past 2 years he has been working at a pit-stop motel near the Alaskan border. He's a maintenance worker - he repairs trucks and keep the motel in shape. No one there knows about his past or cares to, and he likes it that way. Now Rimna is saving money to move down to the tropics, preferably in the Caribbean sea. Sometimes he uses his skills to steal confiscated goods at the Alaskan border.
---
Additional info
---
Clothing/Personal Style: Jeans and a T-shirt
Goal: To move to the tropics and run his own spa hotel or beauty salon.
Profession: Currently maintenance worker at a pit-stop motel.
Theme song: Lisa Miskovsky - Still Alive (Mirrors Edge OST)
Birthdate: Doesn't know, but celebrates it on the 24th of December
Star sign: Doesn't believe in them
Favorite food: Fries
Favorite drink: Peach juice; Rum
Favorite location: The Caribbean sea
Favorite weather: Hot summers
Favorite color: Pink
Least liked food: Tomatoes
Least liked drink: Sweet carbonated drinks
Least liked location: Where he currently is
Least liked weather: Cold


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Apr 30, 2018)

My fursona is me and not me--he's me in terms of personality(except without my more... destructive tendencies, to say the least) but he's also his own character. He also has a very dark story.



Spoiler: Mentions of substance abuse and suicide are present



(From Cheating Death, a book of mine)
Sunburst lived with his older brother, Galactic, in the woods--a few miles away from town.

One day, Sunburst finds a female canine unconscious near his house. When she wakes, she's hostile at first, but quickly cools down. After Sunburst tells her his name, she reveals her name is Lucent. Awkwardly, Sunburst asks her if she'd want to be her friend and she agrees.

Sunburst and Lucent begin hanging out. The first time goes fine, with Sunburst playing tennis with her and teaching her how to play. But the next day they meet, shortly after arriving at a pool, Lucent suddenly becomes violent and she attempts to drown Sunburst. He runs away but is nearly caught by the waves. Then, Lucent saves him from them by picking him up and flying him away to safety. At first, Sunburst is reasonably upset, but she tells him she was from the fifties and she had put on the necklace to make herself immortal. However, her necklace had created a second personality that she calls "psycho-mode" that she switches into when stressed or even out of nowhere. But if she removes it, she dies. He obviously doesn't believe her at first, but she proves her case with a newspaper that announced her dead in 1953. Lucent asks Sunburst to forget about her, but rather, he decides to help her find a way to reverse the side-effect.

They try all sorts of things, but none of them work. Eventually, Sunburst learns that Lucent had taken up drinking as a habit because of it and is very upset. However, he also realizes he has fallen in love with her.

Eventually, one of these attempts is getting Lucent medication. Though hesitant, Lucent takes it. It works at first and so Sunburst and Lucent go camping with Galactic(Sunburst's brother), Violet, and Rosemary(Galactic's friends). The following day, Sunburst and Lucent watch a movie and Sunburst confesses his love for her. Lucent is stunned but politely rejects him, to his sadness but acceptance. Shortly after, Lucent ends up causing an explosion while in psycho-mode. Sunburst survives, but is injured. He tries to fight her off and escape but finds he's too weak. Sadly, he is killed when Lucent stabs him in the chest.

Sunburst becomes a ghost because he was unable to come to terms with his death. Eighty years pass and Lucent is trying to kill herself by removing her necklace. Desperately, Sunburst tries to stop her. Lucent admits she has realized that she was wrong and that she had returned her feelings for him. Even though she was sincere about this, she says says it to throw Sunburst off and distract him, and so she removes her necklace. In despair, Sunburst runs over to her and Lucent tells him she loves him. He replies he does as well, and he kisses her goodbye as Lucent dies in his arms. He then cries in anguish.

More will happen in Cheating Society(which is a sequel.)


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 30, 2018)

I haven’t done much with them but they’re married to a magpie. When they do wear clothes it’s usually really dapper and they get a bit discouraged when others refer to them as a lady when they’re in their men’s clothes. Like how much more obvious do they need to be about their gender at the time?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Apr 30, 2018)

Last time I saw a thread like this, I had no fursona. Now I have wild foxxo, also called Sakara.

Backstory isn't 100% fleshed-out yet, but I'll share the idea I've got, then maybe come back with something a little more finished.


_Sakara was 16 when his mother and father passed. He was left with small hut and a smaller brother, Kuveli. Little guy was barely more than a newborn. Sakara couldn't take care of the little thing, no matter how much he cared for him as his only family, he couldn't give Kuveli a good life.

Yet, that fox resilience shone through. With a bow and a bit of luck, Sakara could make do. He could fashion warm clothes for the winter. He could knapp new tools into shape. He could even bring home a buck big enough to feed them for a month.

And Kuveli grew. His little fangs sharpened, he no longer needed to survive on bone marrow and unsatisfying broths. Soon he could walk, and sooner still he learnt. He learnt how to use a sling, to kill. He learnt how to make fires and cook. He learnt all that his big brother knew, cherishing their bond. It wasn't a bad life for either of them.

Sakara was twenty-four summers old when he first met his mate. Her name was Kallaa, a fox of beautiful silvery-black fur. She was lost, hungry, alone. Sakara knew those things, he offered her shelter, the guidance across the wild land he called home. Only, by time they'd crossed the vast fells and said their goodbyes, they never parted. She was too beautiful and kind to just leave. She seemed to feel the same._


Yeah, first draft, it's probably really shit, but hey, that's the point of first drafts.


----------



## Mayflower (Apr 30, 2018)

I first wrote a brief backstory for Constance some years ago. It was very basic, and I still think it is today, though I've made some changes and additions. 

I like it as it is now, and I don't really want to make it any more detailed. I want it to work as a starting point for my fursona, but still keep it flexible enough for me to introduce new ideas or characters, without having to make any changes to the backstory.



Spoiler: Constance's backstory



Born into a wealthy family, Constance was given a wide range of options of what she wanted to do. As a child, she was fascinated by the famous singers and musicians of the time, and decided to take up training in various forms or music, which was supported by her parents. It was quickly discovered that her beautiful and melodic voice was perfect for opera, and word spread of the talented young mare and how much progress she was making. Many renowned musicians and reporters came to the Mayflower estate to listen to the young singer.

It didn't take long for Constance to be a well-known person in the world of music, and when her parents finally decided that she was old enough to leave home, there was no shortage of offers for her to perform and sing. Touring and performing around the world for many years, Constance earned both wealth and fame. She became known for her seductive voice, and her ability to charm the audience and bring tears to their eyes. Wherever she went, she drew scores of listeners; some who even came from far away to listen to her singing.

While travelling the world, Constance met and fell in love with a successful businessman. Their engagement and subsequent marriage received enormous attention in the media. They were a true power couple, and the fascination of thousands. Everyone thought they were the perfect couple. What the public didn’t know, though, was that their marriage was not entirely a happy one. Despite numerous attempts, they had been unsuccessful in having children. They even had help, but it soon got clear that Constance was infertile. This caused a great rift in their relationship, and their sex life suffered a lot.

Today they are still together, and pretending to the outside world that they are as happy as ever. They almost always show up at events together, as their good public image is important to both of their careers. Privately, though, they are more like friends. Constance doesn’t want to hurt her husband, but she is no longer sexually attracted to him, and can’t stop cheating on him. While her husband has his suspicions about what’s going on, he has no idea of the full extent of her infidelity.



Constance hasn't always been like this. She wasn't married when I originally created her. What I've written about her marriage, is a way for me to add some drama to her story and character, while still keeping it somewhat realistic in relation to the type of setting and genre I view her in. She is essentially part of a soap opera story.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 30, 2018)

Working on a big story for my character, Aaron. You’ll see it... eventually.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Apr 30, 2018)

Averi is just me. If there was any backstory it would be for a special charater side for roleplayong I guess.


----------



## Whimsycal (Apr 30, 2018)

My fursona name is Winnifred. But it ended up becoming Whimsy as a sort of joke of how Winnifred is a name that sounds sort of serious but she is all the opposite. 

Whimsy is a simple stylist who doubles up with her optimist attitude always trying to cheer others. She know that not everyone wants help. But she never asked for permission to help. No one asks for a smile after all, they just come in many forms. 

"The world is dull enougy already, so I will put as many smiles as I can." Winnifred


----------



## Blue Fire (May 3, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> If your fursona is more than just a blank character whom you use on the forums, then they must some backstory behind them. If you have any, please post them here!


I have not created an exact backstory but my Fursona came from my personality blended in with its' own backstory. I think it is a neat combination. Hopefully I complete the backstory soon.


----------



## Dak Throqutak (May 5, 2018)

Thanks for the opportunity, Asassinator! I guess I've been working on this long enough that I can give it a go...

Dak is a member of the Gundhosh kobold tribe on the world of Avarria (a dimensionally unstable planet). Oppressed by a Drow enclave calling themselves the T'orgh, the Gundhosh were on the verge of extinction.

Dak's parents managed to flee the Underdark but died of exposure soon after. However, Dak's pregnant mother managed to lay a single clutch before the end. Only two eggs survived, Dak's and his sister Kak's. These were found by a kind-hearted human farmer who decided to raise them as his own children. 

Dak's parents left behind a journal, so it didn't take long for the hatchlings to learn about their past and their tribal heritage. With thanks to their human benefactor, the siblings set out to save their tribe. Eventually, they found the lair of a silver dragon named Stonemane. The dragon taught them about science, courage, leadership, and faith in The Creator. With Stonemane's aid, Dak and Kak found their tribe and helped them to rebel against the T'orgh. The Gundhosh escaped the Underdark and created their own warren.

The T'orgh queen, in the throes of a diabolical rage, summoned a black hole that consumed not only a good portion of the Underdark but also the kobolds' new warren. Dak, Kak, and a few others managed to escape just in time. Again with Stonemane's help (whom the tribe had now sworn total fealty to), the Gundhosh built a surface village named Ug. Not long after, someone discovered a dimensional nexus in Ug that leads to countless other worlds. Ug opened up for business and began to prosper as extra-dimensional travelers arrived from all over the multiverse.

Dak became a master trap maker and opened up his own store. He's also had many adventures across the multiverse as Stonemane sends him on this or that errand.  

Recently, Dak and Kak were exploring an ultra-tech dimension where kobolds were actually synthetic life forms. Kak playfully nudged Dak too close to a nano-machine vat. Dak fell in and was re-processed as a synthetic service drone! After the inevitable slap fight with his sister, Dak decided to take advantage of his new abilities as a synthetic and ramped up his business as a result.


----------



## Asassinator (May 5, 2018)

Dak Throqutak said:


> Thanks for the opportunity, Asassinator! I guess I've been working on this long enough that I can give it a go...


You’re welcome. I just thought that anybody who has made up a character in these forums should put some creativity into their history, as it is the most manipulative part of a character. Anything that happens in your character’s life can include real events, or maybe it’s all in a different universe. I’m having a blast seeing what people put in their backstories.


----------



## Simo (May 5, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Alright... time to have fun explaining this for like the millionth time ;p
> 
> so my sona was originally part of a story I called _A Fox Tail_. When I was like 14 I created the story as a way to demonstrate how in society people tend to value intelligence and push people towards that end. I used the concept of Kitsune with some modifications to get my point across. In the world, as kitsune gained more knowledge and wisdom, they gained extra tails, and their society valued those with more tails. It followed the path of a young fox named Lucifer who lived with his brother Astus and his two nameless parents. Lucifer only had one tail, and was constantly watching as his peers gained more tails, unaware of what was really happening around him. Astus on the other hand constantly gained more tails as he pushed himself to learn, eventually coming to the conclusion through his research and as an ignorant child, that natural selection was the way to go, and in order to make future generations stronger, the weak must be taken out. So he essentially goes off and first kills his mother, who gave birth to Lucifer the fox with only one tail; which caused his father to commit suicide in despair. He then went after his brother Lucifer who ran off. Lucifer meets a ten tailed fox who tells him the reality behind everything, the despair others cause for eachother, and how everyone is pretty much doomed to die a miserable lonely death (basically an essence of nihilism through experienced based knowledge of science). In his despair about the future and understanding for the meaningless of existence, Lucifer gains his second tail... which also pointed towards innocence being something you’d want to preserve.
> 
> As you can tell that story is pretty dark, and actually looking up material related to that is how I found the furry fandom... you know, anthro animal people... anyways I needed someone to make into my sona... I liked foxes... and I really liked the character design for Astus, so I made him into my sona. In doing so I had to change the story up a bit, and later elaborated the story to focus more around Astus’s father Xavier with Astus as a more minor character until a later portion where it focuses on his upbringing by a rich Russian woman who is the daughter of a mob boss. The world the story is based in is relatively complex and I’m still working on it... but in the end really Astus will take his fathers mantle as protector of a treaty after he suffers a fatal wound to stop a powerful enemy... or at least that’s what I have planned... but I don’t want Xavier to die because he’s a cool character too >.> I’m working on that part... But yeah that’s my sonas whole real life origins and part of his made up origins ;p



Huh, I would have never guessed Astus had such a dark backstory, it's quite a contrast to the one we see here! And I can't say I've read it before, so I must have missed the other 999,999 times you went through it 

I'll have to find mine again (also for the millionth time) which is both comedic, and a bit dark at points.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 5, 2018)

I'm thinking that my shapeshifter is an Archetype who has multiple incarnations across the multiverse. They're all Eidolons of the original, separate instances of the same soul that act independently from each other. 

The original, Lucian White, is my character in my current RP.

(And Lucian is probably going to get some shapeshifting powers in my RP, as well.)


----------



## Tyll'a (May 5, 2018)

How Tyll'a came to be...

I actually remember the exact day I first thought of Tyll'a: July 29, 2016.  (This is actually why July 29 is Tyll'a's birthday.)  I was going through a rough time IRL, and I needed a way to escape from the stress.  _Final Fantasy XIV_ was having a return-to-the-game weekend, and so I thought I'd download the game and make a new roleplay character.  That character was - and still is - Tyll'a Starr.  Originally, Tyll'a was intended to be an OC based partially on me, but as I roleplayed with him more and more, he grew to eventually become what he is today.  He is a part of me, and I am a part of him.  I didn't know what that was called yet, but I do now: a fursona.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (May 6, 2018)

Cross-posting:


ChapterAquila92 said:


> To elaborate on my statement earlier about needing to know a character's world:
> 
> 
> ChapterAquila92 said:
> ...


----------



## Tyll'a (May 6, 2018)

As for Tyll'a's character backstory...here's a condensed version of some of his history.  As the _Final Fantasy XIV_ incarnation of Tyll'a is both the original and the one I see as my fursona, I'm focusing on that incarnation here.

As a newborn kit, Tyll'a was cursed by a demon that had been summoned by pirates wanting to kill his mother.  This curse took away his ability to use magic, and since the rest of his family was so magically talented, he grew up almost friendless; his sister Ayu and one other kit were his only friends.  When she came of age, Ayu went off to war and never came home, and her death caused a large amount of grief for the family.  Then his mother went out to sea to fight the pirates (the same pirate group that summoned the demon), leaving Tyll'a alone.  He left the city and spent five years surviving in the wilds, thanks to what he calls his Feral state (capitalization intentional).  Five years to the day after Ayu died, her spirit appeared in Tyll'a's dreams, telling him to go to the forest city that she had trained for the war in.  There, he met the bird Nightstar, one of Ayu's friends from before she died, and cat and bird became close friends.  After a couple more years, he was taken in by a group of forest-dwelling cats, who were able to kill the demon and restore Tyll'a's magic.  But more importantly, he found the cat that he would end up adopting as his son.  After he almost got himself killed one too many times while Feral, the cats that had taken him kicked him out of their territory, and he fell into a deep depression.  And remember the pirates from earlier?  They were still there, and they kidnapped him, intending to make him their slave.  His mother saved him just in time, though.  Later, he met the cat that would propose marriage to him, and he lost his right eye protecting her; however, she abandoned him before they actually were able to marry.  He currently lives with his mother, his adopted son, a kit that his son rescued from the pirates and adopted, along with some others.

I left a _lot_ out there, since he has a lot of history.  But I very much intend on going and writing it all down someday!


----------



## Guifrog (May 6, 2018)

This is my fursona bio:

Name: Guifrog Greenarch

Age: 18
Gender: Male
Species: Dendrobates tinctorius "azureus" (Blue Poison Dart Frog)
Height: 1,78m
Weight: 58kg

Hair and fur: No fur; smooth and humid skin
Markings: Dark spots all over his body
Eye color: Purple
Other features: Wears casual clothes
Behavior and Personality: Tends to be very imaginative and nonsensical if he feels comfortable in a group, which can either annoy or amuse people. Silly, innocent, carefree and loves to dance. Not very talkative; tends to interact more with objects and vegetables

Skills: He can "paint" music by swaying his hands in the air and creating colorful patterns that make different sounds. Also, his long tongue can stretch out to very far distances and no ants are match for him.
Weaknesses: Can't fight hand-to-hand. Clumsy. Slow on the uptake

Likes: Clouds, streams, places with shiny colorful lights
Dislikes: Salt

History: Guifrog was born in the forests located at the far north of Brazil. He hasn't much clue about his own past; however, his unusual abilities are known to be an inborn feature. His "poison" is actually the magic liquid from which he's able to create musical paintings and causes no harm to anyone who attempts to touch it, smell it or even drink it (side effects from last one might include sounding like a musical instrument during talking attempts though). That allows him to make occasional performances to entertain some nocturnal creatures and create his own personal tunes.

Goal: Paint the world with music
Profession: Artist/Performer
Personal quote: "Ribbit"
Theme song: Xia Yu (by Guifrog himself)
Birthdate: February 20
Star sign: Pisces

Favorite location: Green cities/villages with streams nearby
Favorite food: Ants
Favorite drink: Water and lemon or blueberry juice
Favorite weather: Rainy/cloudy, humid and cool
Favorite color: Any

Least liked food: Anything with salt or cinnamon
Least liked drink: Beer
Least liked location: Anywhere with too much concrete and towers
Least liked weather: Sunny

Favorite person: N/A
Least liked person: N/A
Friends: Felipe the Cricket, Vanda the Blue Plumbago, Amy Powered
Relations: N/A
Enemies: N/A
Significant other: Vanda the Blue Plumbago
Orientation: Asexual


----------



## DaGurl98 (May 7, 2018)

I’m still new to the community.
My sona is a gold and green eastern dragon named Lotus. An emperor tried to keep her captive for luck but she broke free from his tyrany and roams the lands fleeing his reach.


----------



## Dreva (May 16, 2018)

I made a new fursona at first for the purpose of roleplaying in Don Volpe RP but i have developed a sophisticated backstory for him as the RP progresses. So here it goes :

Introduction & Backstory :

Dreva is a polar bear with skinny small stature (165 cm ; 60 kg), with nerdy and geeky outward looks. Partly because that's what he is but he also deliberately maintain such persona to deceive his adversary as a professional state assassin and secret agent. His real and full name is Vsevolod Ingemann but he is mostly known among the underworld as "Dreva" which means wood in Belarusian language. He acquired his nickname because he is known to be very quiet, calm and resilient as forest.

Dreva is born in Soviet Belarus, just 11 years before its demise. He has dual nationality, as a Belarusian and an Israelite, and ethnically he is a Belarusian Jew. He has an elder sister called Lyudmila and a mother Osha, and he is a grandchild of a holocaust survivor.

Following the collapse of Soviet Union and on his late teens, his mother and sister made an Aliyah to Israel as their family were eligible for Israelite citizenship according to Israel's Law of Return. However, he declined the opportunity to move and decided to finish his enlistment period in the Belarusian armed forces. His commander recognized his talent and he was moved to train as special forces and also studied in a prestigious military academy in Minsk.

At the end of his conscription period in Belarusian Army, the Mossad approached him through the mediation of his sister Lyudmila. The economic situation in Belarus was very dire at the time following the collapse of USSR so Dreva took the offer to move into greener pasture.

He enrolled in Israeli Air Force and served until he reached the rank of colonel while at the same time studying in Technion Institute to endow mastery in weapon manufacturing. After serving in several wars as regular forces, he moved to work full time at Mossad as black op forces. 

He maintains his fierce loyalty to both Belarus and Israel, the former he calls as "Motherland" while the latter he calls as "Home". He maintains his residence in Petah Tikvah not far from his mother and sister's house but whenever he gets a leave, he would spend his time in his ancestral home in Minsk. 

He is mostly laid back and maintains a low profile, usually pretending to be a humble salary man. His trademark three piece pinstripe suit and geeky looks reinforces his outward stereotype as a harmless commoner, which he uses to his advantage. His small stature also aids to infiltrate any compound through very small entrance and to deceive his enemy into underestimating his fighting abilities.

Career and Skills :

Dreva is very adept assassin, working on behalf of Mossad, and was known to murder several important figures who threatened the existence of his country. He has three main weapons he uses on his assassination mission, they are his black combat knife, various type of nerve agents and bombs. 

He is also fluent with firearms as he served for years in armed forces, and he is especially adept with Soviet armaments. However, he personally dislikes firearms and prefer not to use them unless it is completely necessary. His main fighting skills are the knife fighting and Krav Maga martial arts which he has mastered into 9th Dan black belt.

His first weapon of choice is a combat knife made of synthetic diamond that is completely absent of any metal. It is deliberately made that way so he can conceal it past any metal or X-ray detector. His second weapon of choice is poison gas, mostly nerve agents. He usually carries precusor chemicals which he then mixes to produce various type of poison gas. 

His third weapon of choice is the one he is most adept with, and it is bomb. He can manufacture bombs with various materials commonly found in supermarket and tool shop but he carries his own special tiny bomb. The bombs he usually carries are only the size of small flip phone but each one is more lethal and powerful than any dynamite and C4. They are made without trace of metals so he can smuggle them into aircraft.

He is also a qualified bomb forensic. His expertise with bomb is highly regarded that his government frequently loan him toward various international law enforcement agency to solve mysterious cases involving bombs and explosives.

His usual target is the important personnel of various organizations that works for the destruction of Israel or to harming its citizens. He had also murdered various Iranian nuclear scientists and he also had clandestinely bombed several nuclear facilities in both Syria and Iran.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 16, 2018)

Yes, Drake have a back story.

I've only got a rough sketch of all the details surrounding it, and I am not gonna bore people with walls of text that are at best incomplete.

But, here's some of his background info:

Drake blár Valdyr grew up in a pretty decent middle-class household. He loved mechanical tidbits from almost before he could crawl, and as a child experimented with all sorts of stuff. A lot of it ended up in failures, but he learned a lot. He enlisted into the military at 18, and only months after that, war broke out with the neighboring nation and his. There were only smaller skirmishes here and there due to both nations not wanting to escalate things into full-blown war, although Drake was caught in an ambush due to a complete lack of intelligence and counter-spying by the enemy. His unit was ambushed, and was pretty much the only survivor(or maybe not? Who knows, I might reveal a possible other survivor at some point) from the ambush. He lost his arm from the elbow as a result, and a sharp, fast-flying object(as a result from an artillery shell landing close enough to send shards of all sizes and shapes in a lot of different directions) ran across his nose, giving him his scar.

And was captured and held for months as a POW(prisoner of war). Surprisingly enough, he met Lissandra Melrakki, an arctic fox whom he got to know pretty well, who tended to his wounds. Although Lissandra despised war, she was forced to serve against her will by her family and country. Despite all of that, they got along pretty well, and it didn't take that long for them to get pretty friendly, and started talking about everything. As the war came to an abrupt and sudden stop due to both nations finding agents from a different country located on a different continent that had been inciting and stirring up cross-border hatred and distaste(which had been going on for decades), people slowly started to ask questions.

As the war came to an end, Drake was released into his own nation's custody two weeks after the end of the war, much to the rejoice of his family. Lissandra, whom he had befriended during his POW time, ended up becoming very good friends, and moved to the same city he lived in and continued her work as a nurse. Considering Drake was still missing a limb from the elbow, he decided to check out the new NCPL(Nerve-Connected Prosthetic Limb) technology that had gotten traction in the past couple of years. Though due to all the stress and other problems the NCPL technology caused, it was only being researched. And through much trial and error and balancing techniques/technologies, he had his first prototype: His own. It was at first clunky, hard to move, and had little in terms of useability, and looked more steampunk than anything. But as time passed and Drake used his connections in the military to get high-grade materials and resources(for his own arm), things were slowly getting into place.

And his NCPL workshop was born. Using civilian materials and technologies that were as close as the military equivalent, he commercialized and mainstreamed NCPL technology, his workshop eventually grew to having about 50 mechanics/scientists and had to move to their own building. As the NCPL technology is constantly being improved upon and made cheaper by every passing year, more and more people have the chance to replace their missing limbs.

And that is where we are today. Lissandra could possibly be his lover, or not. They sure as hell are incredibly close, and if either of them fell for the other, there probably wouldn't be much if any objection from the other.


----------



## Eli Wintershade (Jun 21, 2018)

Actually Eli does have a backstory, but it is deleted by the end of it.

Born as Eli Porter his childhood was not very different to others. At this point humanity was still dealing with the concept of some people evolving to become furs, and him being one did not cause problems growing up but would later on in his life. 

Before being born scientists had been experimenting with various people and creating humans able to control minds, emotions, and even actions. The purpose of these humans were to send them into battlefields and have them control opposing soldiers into doing whatever their the side they were working for wanted. some of the people experimented on were newborn. 

Once random people living in society started evolving into what would be known as "furs" the government gave up on the control project (AKA Leviathan) and let all of the subjects go on and live normal lives, not knowing that the experiments worked in a different way than anticipated. While human minds were uncontrollable it turned out that the minds of furs were actually different and able to be controlled by the experiments, which were now known as the leviathans. While this process took a while, it was very effective. The only problem is that if the subject gets far away enough than the control will not work.

Fur society has started its rise, and is beginning to form. While it was mostly successful there was many problems including various furs hating other species, and the idea of cross species being the most taboo and hated of all of these.

At the beginning of the 7th grade a child named Jarith moved into Eli's hometown. Unknown to the whole town Jarith was a leviathan. Eli befriends him and even protects him from others who are not so accepting of a human in a mostly fur school. The whole time Jarith was secretly getting to know him so he could take control of his mind some day when he wanted.

Before the winter break of 9th grade a project is given out to the 2, which is to research the still evolving world and to write a paper on it. Eli invites his friend over thinking they can learn it together, and while at his house Jarith secretly starts the control process on Eli. Using his control he uses Eli's secret of being a cross breed against him, scaring him into running away from home.

While running in the snow the brutal cold almost kills Eli and the only thing that saves him is a wilderness survivor. Figuring that if he runs far enough he can escape the mind control from taking over him completely he leaves, and for the first time uses the name of Eli Wintershade. After this he runs again, this time ending up at a facility used back in the projects earliest days, including mind erasing devices, teleporters to other world, and early leviathan notes.

Staying here for months, eventually a group of furs hunting down all of the remaining leviathans find Eli in a broken state, having no hope for any future. Eli has learned all about the projects done in the lab he is living in. The group comfort him only to find nothing will work, except erasing his memories of everything to happen up to this point. Eli does not care what happens at this point, only wanting to just survive this world. 

The group decides that wiping his mind would be much better than letting him suffer in his own mind and get more dug into the hole he is in. They wipe his mind, and while he is still asleep from the process they also teleport him to another world. While most of it worked, he still had fragments of his early childhood as well as remembering waking up after being saved, and calling himself by his new name.

In this new world he was teleported to he would meet his two best friends. A lion named Dark, as well as an Arctic wolf named Vex. Not wanting to know what these memories are, he lives happily with the two, making himself a new life.


----------



## Rant (Jun 21, 2018)

Ah bloodly hell. 
TL;DR Natchy is why Dragons and Phoenixs don't breed. Dragons have a powerful inner fire that fules their powers but eventually they die. Phoenixs can be renewed with fire and extend their lives with it. A hybrid between the two is pretty much imortal.


----------



## Prynne (Jun 22, 2018)

Rant said:


> Ah bloodly hell.
> TL;DR Natchy is why Dragons and Phoenixs don't breed. Dragons have a powerful inner fire that fules their powers but eventually they die. Phoenixs can be renewed with fire and extend their lives with it. A hybrid between the two is pretty much imortal.



Another Dragon Phoenix!


----------



## Rant (Jun 23, 2018)

Prynne said:


> Another Dragon Phoenix!


Omfg!!!!!


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Jun 23, 2018)

He is a lizard.
Nobody liked him because he was a lizard so they were mean to him when he was a hatchling.
So he got angry.
He used his lizard skills to turn into a comic book villain and has wrought havoc ever since.
Then suddenly he hit lizard puberty and felt the need to show off to all the lizard ladies. 

Now he wanders the world of GenericFurryTopia as the only goth lizard boy, forever bitter because mammals are smelly and there aren't enough lizards to perform elaborate courting displays for.


----------



## Starbeak (Jun 23, 2018)

I gave mine a backstory but I lost the paper I had on his back-story so let me see if I can come up with and remember some of it...



Spoiler: Starbeaks' Backstory



He was hatched in space not bound to planet. He travels through different dimensions easily with a mini-tablet he found while exploring a technologically advanced civilization. He likes to explore constellations and venture out into the many solar systems out there in space. His favorite star-system is the Orion Belt.

He often appears planet hopping or planet scoping to see which ones have all of his desires and interests in one place. He is very curious and can never stay in one spot too long as he likes to keep exploring.


----------



## SonieTheDog (Jun 23, 2018)

You can read my main three's backstories here:
Sonie: Sonie Jewel on Toyhouse
Bubble: Bubble on Toyhouse
Thunder: Thunder on Toyhouse

Just FYI, it's basically the same story just from different perspectives. My main three are all closely connected lol


----------



## nunyakibby (Jun 24, 2018)

So my backstory for my kitty boy is a little ... ehhh? I mean I guess it can be Mary Sue-ish at a glance but I kinda boiled him down with the main theme of "falling from greatness" since it's kinda like... half based on my life experiences with religion and change of faith? So here's how it goes, folks.











so this fucker right here yeah? he used to be an angel. He was an archangel named Timotheus and served directly under God. One day, he was told some things by a supposed apostate and began questioning God's intentions. As a result, he was cast out of heaven and lost his rank. He was pissed and angry and realized that his God was an actual dick. So, as revenge, he went to hell and became a demon/incubus from all the hatred he harbored in himself. He served under Satan for a while and practically became a warlord for hell and then married Satan's daughter, thus becoming the prince of hell. But then he wasn't really satisfied with life and decided that maybe being the prince of hell wasn't his thing (oooh shit he still got a heart!!111!!!). He decided to step down from his position and leave his wife. Buuuuut as a result, 90% of hell was pissed at him for suddenly leaving, and now he gets hunted down by demons from time to time.






today, he's just a demon, roaming the earth, occasionally fucking with (or just straight up fucking/flirting with) people, making friends and eating food. He fell from greatness twice, and found peace in being "not-so-great".










Thank you for reading my dumb backstory LOL


----------



## Parker Vega (Jun 26, 2018)

I have a bio so far, not yet a full on backstory. I'll get to that soon, I'm sure.

Namearker Vega
Age: 26
Sex: Female
Species: Stripped Hyena
Height: Five foot five inches
Weight: 140 lbs

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Hair is black to red ombre, fur is a tan/cream
- Markings: Chocolate stripes
- Eye color: Dark brown

Behavior and Personality: Highly sarcastic, and quick to anger, and will fight you over food. Is incredibly sexual, and jumps at the chance to jump into bed with someone. Is generally standoff-ish and will happily pick a fight. With anyone. Even a lamp if she's bored.

Skills: Climbing, sprinting, eating, sleeping, adult activities, stealing.
Weaknesses: Steak, gambling, and sex.

Likes: Food, stealing, fighting, dominant males, metal, classical (will never admit it to anyone) and sex.
Dislikes: Bad smells, idiots, abstinence, bad music, bad food, RUNNING, and submissive males.

History: Unknown

---

Clothing/Personal Style: Street clothes
Picture: 

 

Favorite food: Meat.
Favorite drink: Anything alcoholic.
Favorite location: Back alleys
Favorite weather: Afternoon through to night.
Favorite color: Black/red

Least liked food: Tofu
Least liked drink: Sunny D
Least liked location: Anywhere super humid
Least liked weather: Snow.

Orientation: Straight. Maybe? Possibly? Doesn't judge if they are good in bed.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Aug 10, 2018)

Ricky is from the old west and was born from a bounty Hunter and a native woman. He grew up on his father's stories and learned to live off the land by his mother. At age 8, a gang of outlaws found the family and brutally murdered Bill (Rickys dad) and Falling leaf (Ricky's mom) leaving Ricky to die alone. The only problem was that Ricky didn't die, he swore revenge on that gang, using everything he learned, he survived and matured into a ruthless killer of thieves, murderers and just criminals in general. Everyone from Rattlesnake Canyon to Peyote River knew the name Ricky Sixgun and that if you wanted a dangerous criminal dead or captured, Ricky was the man to seek. He does all this in the hopes of finding the men responsible for killing his family.

 After he's had his revenge, he hopes to settle down and start a family of his own. Hopefully having a son to follow in his pawsteps someday


----------



## Zekkarion (Aug 10, 2018)

Here is my first backstory for my first Fursona owo

Before the event know as "Big Bang" ,there were many creatures, made of energy and psychic energy. Some of them protected the Singularity which'll give birth to the Universe, they're called the Elders, they know ; but some of the others would the Singularity for themselves, for their selfish purposes, and they're called Hollow Gods, made of feelings that humanity will know as the Seven Deadly Sins, and all of their nuances ("50 nuances of Deadly Sins"; it sounds good  ) 
Elders weren't enough to protect Singularity, so, using their own energy and feelings, they've created powerful and loyal creatures to help them, mixing dragons and golems, building a true army with generals, sergents ,etc, called Nil Dragons (not related to Egypt's river, it's for "nothingness" meaning) .
Cethocro, my fursona, was one of them, one of powerful generals composing the army of the Elders.
But Hollow Gods were manifold, and they whispered in some dragon's ears, tempting them with more power, more opulence, etc. And some of them accepted...
So, as Hollow Gods attack an other time the Singularity, traitors kill their own kind, dragons kill dragons, and Hollow Gods took advantage of the diversion to explode the Singularity
The last thing that Cethocro heared before Big Bang was Elders asking him and other survivors to protect Life, wherever it grows.
Cethocro keeped fighting as Universe take forms around him, and Life grows, he finally cames to Solar System and , finding Earth, he used power given by Elders and tried to create Life, known later as Dinosaurs, but he learned a great lesson when Earth itself killed them all, and so he decided to never ever use his magic power no more. 
So, when Humanity diverged from monkeys, he followed them, watched them, and he saw them created religions, thrusts in a godly creature that make so many things. And so he understood Elders last words, and he decided to learn everything on Religions (that's why he wears a white lion fur on head and back, some other ethnics clothes and a Khakkara)


----------

